# On Top Chef, I saw the PB Mashed potatoes



## Jeff G. (Jun 7, 2008)

I looked up the recipe.  It was basically mashed potatoes with fresh roasted peanuts and peanut butter stirred in.  

I decided to give it a try.  Not wanting to waste time and potatoes, I had a little bit of good instants I like.  I put them in a bowl added some water, milk, butter and peanut butter and popped it in the microwave.  

Let me tell you.... it doesn't taste like you think.  Its good!!!  just don't overdo the peanut butter.  It does change the consistency of the potatoes.  They are much creamier.  The nutty flavor works really well and I kept thinking bacon would really add something---it does.  I had some real bacon bits in the fridge.  Stirred a few in--  the smokey flavor really works with the peanut flavor.  I can see how this would really compliment a nice steak or chop.  I don't think I would serve it with chicken.

I didn't measure anything.. just kind of mixed it up.  You could melt the peanut butter in the micro and add it after the potatoes are made.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the post because when I saw this I just about "lost it".  It doesn't seem like a working combo.  Your suggestions on what to have with it certainly makes sense and sounds good!


----------



## QSis (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, you've got ME intrigued, Jeff!  I would like to try that!  With bacon, natch.

Did you add peanuts, too, or just the PB?

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2008)

You could serve this with duck, maybe, with a blueberry type glaze/sauce and you would have an upscale PB&J


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 7, 2008)

I hear through the grapevine....Mashed Potato Pudding is next...with bananas, raisins, and brown sugar....Served with a Potato Vodka Sauce....


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 7, 2008)

I just used some peanut butter..  I only made a small bit.  I will be making it for dinner sometime.  It's not really any harder than just making mashed....



QSis said:


> Well, you've got ME intrigued, Jeff!  I would like to try that!  With bacon, natch.
> 
> Did you add peanuts, too, or just the PB?
> 
> Lee


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 7, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You could serve this with duck, maybe, with a blueberry type glaze/sauce and you would have an upscale PB&J



You know.... that is cool idea.  You could also serve it with maple cured ham... peanut butter and syrup is great combo... and with the bacon to go with the ham....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 7, 2008)

You got my attention, next time I am cooking up steaks on the grill I will have to remember this as a side with the corn on the cob.


----------



## Calya (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds pretty scary, but it's definitely worth a try if you say it's good.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm sure it's pretty good considering Rick Tramonto liked it, but because it came from Lisa, I'm not going to make it just out of sheer principle.


----------



## jet (Jun 8, 2008)

I made something similar last week with sweet potatoes.

I put the cooked sweet potatoes, milk, butter, peanut butter and small amount of Kahlua-flavored coffee syrup in a bowl.  I microwaved it to melt the butter before mashing it all together.


----------



## Jcas (Jun 8, 2008)

Yum!!! that sounds really nice, thanks for the combo ...


----------

